# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Ajuster au Canvas

## Yowesh

Bonjour, 

Je suis dbutante en Python et je travaille actuellement sur un projet de logiciel de traitement d'image qui applique quelques filtres  une image. 
J'ai rencontr quelques problmes lis  l'interface graphique. 

Tout d'abord, j'aimerais ajuster la taille de l'image a mon canevas, l'image est importer grce a askopenfilename() et j'ai le module PIL qui me permet d'utiliser toutes les images. J'aimerais que l'image soit ajust dans tous les cas, mme si l'on change la taille de la fentre. 

Ensuite, j'ai cr un histogramme et je n'arrive pas non plus a l'ajuster au canevas, sachant qu'il bouge selon la taille de l'image. 

Voici mon histogramme : 


```

```

et mon interface graphique en entire : 


```

```

Merci d'avance,

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Tout d'abord, j'aimerais ajuster la taille de l'image a mon canevas, l'image est importer grce a askopenfilename() et j'ai le module PIL qui me permet d'utiliser toutes les images. J'aimerais que l'image soit ajust dans tous les cas, mme si l'on change la taille de la fentre.


Le canvas sait zoomer les items graphiques (lignes, oval,...) via la mthode .scale mais pour une image, il faut la "recalculer" via une mthode ".resize" (voir PIL Image).
Dans tous les cas, "ajuster"  la taille de la fentre n'est pas automatique: il faut attraper l'event configure, rcuprer la dimension, appliquer un facteur d'chelle  l'ensemble des items affichs. 

- W

----------

